# Wer weiss noch was über Porsches Radnabenmotor?



## Unregistriert (10 März 2011)

Hi,

Ferdi Porsche hat um 1898/1901 einen el. Nabenmotor entwickelt und auch erfolgreich zum Einsatz gebracht. Dieses Teil würde uns heute um vieles weiter bringen.

Wer weiss noch was über dieses Teil, oder hat Opas, Uropas, Onkel oder Tanten, die davon noch was wissen?

Mit Lohner in Österreich hat Porsche ein Fahrzeug gebaut, dass mit Daimlermotor und Generator rd 300mal verkauft wurde. Ausserdem rüstete er die ös-Armee mit sogenannten Landtrains mit dem gleichen Antriebprinzip aus.

Wo befinden sich evtl. noch Lohner Fahrzeuge mit diesem Antrieb oder Reste der Landtrains?

Bitte gebt diese Anfrage auch in andere Foren/Twitter etc. weiter

Ich habe mich schon mit Porsche in Verbindung gesetzt um mehr zu erfahren und halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## drboe (10 März 2011)

*AW: Wer weiss noch was über Porsches Radnabenmotor?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ferdi Porsche hat um 1898/1901 einen el. Nabenmotor entwickelt und auch erfolgreich zum Einsatz gebracht. Dieses Teil würde uns heute um vieles weiter bringen.


Inwiefern? Elektrische (Rad-)Nabenmotoren sind schließlich nicht unbekannt. Vom Fraunhofer-Institut gibt es ein Versuchsfahrzeug (Radnabenmotor ? Fraunhofer-Gesellschaft). Das stand schon zur Hannover Messe Industrie 2010 im Handelblatt, inklusive der Feststellung, dass Ferdinand Porsche zur Weltausstellung 1900 in Paris seinen „Lohner Porsche“ mit solchen Motoren ausgerüstet hat. Auf dem Mond sind übrigens 3 Fahrzeuge mit je 4 Radnabenmotoren "geparkt": Lunar Roving Vehicle ? Wikipedia.

Eine Google-Suche mit "radnabenmotor auto lohner porsche" listet 4200 Einträge auf. Da sollte man fündig werden können. Als Einstieg: 
- http://www.technokomm.at/articles/wwwTECHNOKOMMat_Fachartikel_AustroClassic_2010.pdf
- Radnabenmotor (Wikipedia)
- Ferdinand Porsche (Wikipedia)
- Lohner-Porsche
- Elektroauto mit Radnaben-Motor von Michelin - auto motor und sport

M. Boettcher


----------

